# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > الفضائيات >  >  حمل لعبة فيفا 2014 لعبة كورة القدم المشهورة على رابط مباشر

## elbramg

*
FiFa 14
FiFA 2014















 

 
1- فك ضغط الملفات

2- احرق اللعبة ببرنامج Power Iso

3- تمتع باللعبة وعيش

 

 OS: Windows Vista SP1 / Windows 7
 CPU: 1.8 GHz Core 2 Duo
 RAM: 2GB RAM for Windows Vista & Windows 7
 Hard Drive: 8.0 GB, with additional space required for saved games and DirectX 9.0c installation


Genres : Sports game
 Developers : EA Sports
 Publishers : Electronic Arts
 Mode : Single-player, Multiplayer, Online



تحميل لعبة فيفا 2014 , اللعبة الأشهر بالعالم FiFa 2014 متاحة الآن للكمبيوتر , فهي تمتاز بالجرافيك العالى ودقة الجودة , تشعر وانت تلعب FiFa 14 كأنك بملعب حقيقى , لعبة FiFa 2014 تم تطويرها عن الفيفا السابقة وتم اضافة خواص جميلة جدا تمتاز بالسهولة فى التحكم باللعبة.


  

أولاً يجب تحميل برنامج Power ISO JumboFile – صارووخى http://jumbofile.net/nokhnb8qp11i/PowerISO.html – — – – يجب تحميل برنامج Direct X JumboFile http://jumbofile.net/l4y4r0u3b2c5 – — – – تحميل لعبة FiFA 2014 JumboFile – صارووخى http://jumbofile.net/unpgvmnis1k8




المصدر : فيفا 14 , فيفا 2014 , FiFa 2014 , FiFa 14 


*

----------

